

Show HN: Real-Time Web Collaborative Code Editing - alcacoop
http://cocode.io

======
alcacoop
We're glad to announce cocode.io beta (<http://cocode.io>), our vision of
collaborative real-time code editing. It provides a collaborative but not
disorderly concurrent editing, integrated with GitHub and your development
environment (using a simple http API). For more info please visit
<http://cocode.io/beta/about/>

In our company we love to share our coding sessions on cocode.io. We started
cocode.io as an experimental tool for our team and we implemented the features
we'd like to use. Now we'll be pleased to know if these features are
interesting for you too. Your feedback is very important for us and we'd like
to know which key features could induce you to prefer it against other similar
services (etherpad, stypi and many others).

We're looking forward for beta users. Feel free to request an invite!

